# Topics > Pet tech > Pet wearables >  WonderMeow, cat activity montior, Wondermento Inc., London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Wondermento Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "WonderMeow Tracks Your Cat's Fitness Over Its Nine Lives"

by Andrew E. Freedman
January 8, 2016

----------

